# Med Mj Cheap



## astra007

www.growdoc.net   based in norway   email fer prices  when i get them again i will post at calgary420.ca


----------



## Wovvad

Too early...


----------



## Mutt

Twin plant seeds? that's unique. thought that was anomaly. Didn't know it was a trait that could be isolated.   I gotta catch up on reading. been too slack lately.

Cool link Astra007.


----------



## Ogof

Growdoc's prices are reasonable.
If you can send him a copy of your
medical license he will give you a large
discount.
That is what he e-mailed me when I enquired.
I do not have my med card yet.


----------



## astra007

even without the discount this guys rocks bigtime.  small breeder with limited strains just helpin the cause in his own way.


----------



## Hick

Damn sure has some beautifull plants pictured. An interesting bunch of cross's too. I didn't see any prices. He must require you to contact him??


----------



## astra007

send him an email.  still trying to recover july database at 420calgary where i had the prices posted.


----------



## Mutt

Mutt said:
			
		

> Twin plant seeds? that's unique. thought that was anomaly. Didn't know it was a trait that could be isolated.  I gotta catch up on reading. been too slack lately.
> 
> Cool link Astra007.


 
speaking of which, any one have any cool links regarding this unique trait?


----------



## astra007

maybe question growdoc for info links


----------



## whiteboy09

if some of you guys have med cards for it, how can you get one, and is medicinal marijuana legal in MD, anyone kno?


----------



## Hick

NORML state by state laws


----------



## Mutt

Here is a link to a bunch of online applications as well, but can't remeber what is listed. 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2635


----------



## whiteboy09

thanx for the links, but i dont think ill be getting medicinal marijuana in my state anytime soon, too complicated to get


----------



## Mutt

whiteboy09 said:
			
		

> thanx for the links, but i dont think ill be getting medicinal marijuana in my state anytime soon, too complicated to get


 
Stay active with Norml.
Keep pressuring your Legislation with letters and stuff. 
MPP.org has a print out that disputes all of the myths.
Educate all those around you. Never give up. Each year a new state is listed trust me one day MY state will have it. and mine still waves the confed. flag man.


----------



## astra007

ANY1 can order from grow doc, dont need a med license.  can just see customs -   hmmmm, norway?  no problem


----------



## mintz

Can someone email me the address to grow doc? I cannot get on their link
Thanks


----------

